

Show HN: Go-config – A simple JSON configuration file parser for Go - hypebeast
https://github.com/hypebeast/go-config

======
laurent123456
This is nice, I think it would be even better if it could accept any kind of
reader so as to support other formats (ini, toml, etc.).

~~~
hypebeast
Thanks for the good idea. I'll see what I can do.

